# Any Metal Heads Unite



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 23, 2011)

*This will be everything metal.
Black 
Death
Melodic
Technical
Progressive 
Mathematical 
Whatever metal your into post it!
(Butt rock does not count EX: Metallica,iron maiden,disturbed,god smack ETC.)

Lets hear the most brutal shit your listening to...


*


----------



## JacksonKerry (Jun 23, 2011)

Lamb of God, Beyond Purgatory, The Black Dahlia Murder, Job For a Cowboy, Trivium, White Chapel, Cannibal Corpse, As Blood Runs Blacks, As I Lay Dying, In Flames, Chimaera, and tons more.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 23, 2011)

JacksonKerry said:


> Lamb of God, Beyond Purgatory, The Black Dahlia Murder, Job For a Cowboy, Trivium, White Chapel, Cannibal Corpse, As Blood Runs Blacks, As I Lay Dying, In Flames, Chimaera, and tons more.


 How you diggin the new TBDM? Its fucking so sick!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;rOU-lmsh93s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOU-lmsh93s&feature=related[/video] 

Love this band, hope you guys do too.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 23, 2011)

I would like to unite with you guys!!!! \w/ (><) \w/


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 23, 2011)

I need new music to my collection, so keep posting bands! I've been rocking out a lot lately. I usually listen to Punk Rock: Misfits, Accused, Agnostic Front, Dr, Know, Anti-Heros, DRI, Fear etc.... but i've been listening to Lamb of God, a7x, Times of Grace, Shadows Fall & like 3 Volbeat songs, lol


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 23, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> I need new music to my collection, so keep posting bands! I've been rocking out a lot lately. I usually listen to Punk Rock: Misfits, Accused, Agnostic Front, Dr, Know, Anti-Heros, DRI, Fear etc.... but i've been listening to Lamb of God, a7x, Times of Grace, Shadows Fall & like 3 Volbeat songs, lol


 I grew up with the bass player for The Anti-Heros.


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pantera and Dimebag will always be the Kings of Metal!

Without Black Sabbath heavy metal never would have happened...most influential band of all time!

Slayer's still doin it! Chimaira, Hatebreed, and Lamb of God. Dont forget Alice in Chains theyre metal as fuck!

Metal was kickin ass in early 2000 but has fallen off everything new is the same and i dont like the style. Metalcore, with emo breaks and it all sounds like a bombardment of sound there are no riffs no good songs...there needs to be a band that comes along like Metallica or Pantera or Slayer or Sabbath just a band that blows everyone away.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 23, 2011)

*This definitely satisfies my brootal aggressive cravings.
This shit is so fucking good.
[youtube]y8F9Fl1ZQPc[/youtube] 
*


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Here is some interesting Slam Metal.
[youtube]uWKLN6boesU[/youtube]
*


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 23, 2011)

ExtremeMetal43 said:


> Pantera and Dimebag will always be the Kings of Metal!
> 
> Without Black Sabbath heavy metal never would have happened...most influential band of all time!
> 
> ...


Oh i can think of a couple. A couple that would blow your face off its so good!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is some Technical Math Metal.
[youtube]29wl7QeUXqg[/youtube]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lets keep this shit going!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope. Not a metal head at all 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JS-LtQUeLs&feature=related


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Nope. Not a metal head at all
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JS-LtQUeLs&feature=related


 Gotta love the classics, like pantera.


----------



## Gary Busey (Jun 27, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Any metal heads on RIU? Metal heads unite!


You rang?

"The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters" 

Here, I embedded a video:
[video=youtube;2_mqK3hzjvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_mqK3hzjvQ[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Amon Armoth is great viking metal!


----------



## Gary Busey (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn right it is.

Don't really care for their newest stuff, but the earlier stuff I can't get enough of.

Here's a good band if you like the slower darker stuff:

[video=youtube;eBqxN_tyC80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBqxN_tyC80[/video]


----------



## malicifice (Jun 27, 2011)

Dimmu Borgir ftw, vortex has his own solo stuff coming out in August. It's called storm seeker.


----------



## doobered (Jun 27, 2011)

arsonist get all the girls...its something different


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is a classic black metal band with some new shit.
[youtube]xQ9vfuSDYbA[/youtube]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

[youtube]38j-i8jH7xk[/youtube]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Glad to see there are metal heads on RIU *Dimmu Borgir is always sick!
Arsonists get all the girls is o.k. kinda a little sceney though for my taste.
*


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

This is a sick ass grindcore band.
[youtube]w4Q3_S3bwZ4[/youtube]


----------



## Gary Busey (Jun 27, 2011)

I love adding new stuff to my music library! I will be posting plenty of good metal stuff on this thread, so keep an eye out 



PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> I need new music to my collection, so keep posting bands! I've been rocking out a lot lately. I usually listen to Punk Rock: Misfits, Accused, Agnostic Front, Dr, Know, Anti-Heros, DRI, Fear etc.... but i've been listening to Lamb of God, a7x, Times of Grace, Shadows Fall & like 3 Volbeat songs, lol


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 28, 2011)

NE1 listen to Archenemy?Check there album Doomsday Machine or Rise of the tyrant, they will fuck ear pussy. The lead singer is a chick and totaly hot.
other metal bands i listen to

In flames Amon Amarth Megadeth Pantera Darkest Hour Killswitch Engage Static-X Dimmu Borgir Tool Lamb of God


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dont forget Children of Bodom they are badass.


----------



## gak22 (Jun 28, 2011)

i been listening to some inflames,slayer,eyehategod,arson anthem,assjack,cannibal corpse..


----------



## Full Circle (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL .... I'm ya huckleberry ! Metal since 1979 !!!! Got a tattoo of Bruce Dickinson on my arm !

I have a collection on my computer of over 23,000 Metal songs ripped all on Wav ! Approx 1800 Metal CD's ! It is all on a bad ass pocket drive !

Now then .... I think it can be said I have trade material for this forum ! LOL


----------



## Beveridge.H (Jul 3, 2011)

Mayhem, Endstille, Nile, Hate Eternal, Devourment, Dying Fetus, SunnO))), Arcturus, Darkthrone, Dark Funeral, Dimmu Borgir, Meshuggah etc.

I love metal.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 3, 2011)

METAL! \m/- [^_^]-\m/


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunn O))) is the shit. Ain't nothing like getting blazed and jamming some Sunn O)))....

[video=youtube;rMbEHUIQHcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbEHUIQHcM[/video]



Beveridge.H said:


> Mayhem, Endstille, Nile, Hate Eternal, Devourment, Dying Fetus, SunnO))), Arcturus, Darkthrone, Dark Funeral, Dimmu Borgir, Meshuggah etc.
> 
> I love metal.


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 3, 2011)

This is one of the best covers I ever heard
[video=youtube;T-i6J03j6Bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-i6J03j6Bo[/video]


----------



## Zto (Jul 3, 2011)

I listen to a lot of music, but metal always has room on my musical agenda. A brief list of my favorites.

Between the Buried and Me
Opeth
Gojira
Protest the Hero
Pain of Salvation
The Faceless
Periphery
Mastodon
Meshuggah
Devin Townsend / Strapping Young Lad
Dimmu Borgir
All Shall Perish
The Human Abstract (first album at least)
Iced Earth
Lamb of God


I tend to gravitate towards more technical / progressive / math oriented "death" metal. Progressive Death Metal is probably my all time favorite sub-genre of Metal, though not all bands on this list are of that variety.


----------



## closetgrower69 (Jul 4, 2011)

Shit, I named my son after Darrell Lance Abbott!!!!! Metal is all we listen to in my house. I could name all the bands but, it's a loooonnnnggggg list. \M/


----------



## upthearsenal (Jul 6, 2011)

There's some good stuff posted, sunn is really good, they have a huge variety within their own music, and their split with Sloth is phenomenal. 


[video=youtube;mkTX0fH_UuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkTX0fH_UuE&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;93lxCOSDE2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93lxCOSDE2c&feature=related[/video]

gotta love some good 'ol sludge!


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 6, 2011)

Metal land is where I LIVE dude I love it. Here, these are MY kind of metal. Give them a listen 

[video=youtube;rHqERhrTnFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHqERhrTnFk&feature=fvst[/video]
[video=youtube;sO7VP34n2Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO7VP34n2Ps[/video]
[video=youtube;YXlIaBO80AU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXlIaBO80AU&feature=relmfu[/video]

Asking alexandria is kinda different.. But they are fucking cool no lie.


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously give my shit a listen though because in real life I'm known as the music man


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 6, 2011)

No lie, sun is the best  But if you dont know about his and boris' collab. you BEST look into that album. Boris, SHREADS. And sun is amazing in itself. Here:

[video=youtube;SmdGcTQ6pkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmdGcTQ6pkY[/video]


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 6, 2011)

yo what up metal heads hells yeah! 

ay did any of you know that its been proven that metal helps plants grow up to +8%
i give my ladys at least an album a day ha!

METAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## closetgrower69 (Jul 9, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> yo what up metal heads hells yeah!
> 
> ay did any of you know that its been proven that metal helps plants grow up to +8%
> i give my ladys at least an album a day ha!
> ...


That would make sense to me! Put on some bad ass metal and I move faster so, I can see how they would grow faster. Good thing my half stack is right next to my grow box. Give my little girls all the metal they need every chance I get!!!!!!!


----------



## NOPROES (Jul 13, 2011)

System of a down slipknot and disturbed 3 fave Metal bands


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;WKqTn2A9ZH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKqTn2A9ZH4[/video]


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;Xnh95K7E7_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnh95K7E7_k[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 19, 2011)

NOPROES said:


> System of a down slipknot and disturbed 3 fave Metal bands


 Not to be rude, but these bands are NOT metal, its like heavy butt rock, or as what some would refer to as at least.
I made it clear in the original post, I actually labeled disturbed as a non-example as it does not qualify for fast shredding blast beat, rip tonsils out vocals. Face melting solos or sick ass songs in general. The bands you listed are extreme versions of what i am not talking about.


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;F4hQ4J4BFOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4hQ4J4BFOM&feature=player_embedded#at=75[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Jul 20, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4hQ4J4BFOM&feature=player_embedded#at=75


 pmsl...
that might piss a few people off... holy fucking GOD. 
_I'm wiping tears outta my eyes...lol
_Is it possible for anything to be gayer than gay porn? The answer is yes.


----------



## METAL MAIDEN (Jul 25, 2011)

I like ALLL kinds of metal (except Nu Metal bullshit) but I must say deemed (buttrock or not)(IDGAF), iron maiden,judas priest, sabbath, old metallica (but megadeth is better), anthrax....i do get down on some carcass, cannibal corpse, amon amarth, children of bodom, pantera, testament, i can also get down with some Iraqi metal (Acrassicauda ) and the occasional Alestorm (pirate metal?) I guess I like it all except some 90s and or NU Metal shit. I mostly love a good thrash band but what can i say im from the bay area


----------



## washedinblood889 (Jul 27, 2011)

i listen to cannibal corpse , cannabis corpse, nile,dimmu borgir,Belphegor,dark funeral ,mayhem , ..... ect i host my own pod cast to my shows name is 'the brotherhood of metal' everyday from 5 to 6 check it out ;D


----------



## Straight Sativa (Aug 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;8zJpPAhGheA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zJpPAhGheA[/video]

Fuckin' Decapitated FTW.


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 6, 2011)

Any doom fans? I'm groovin' out to this right now. The bass is MASSIVE!

[video=youtube;sO7VP34n2Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO7VP34n2Ps[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 7, 2011)

Paperhouse said:


> Any doom fans? I'm groovin' out to this right now. The bass is MASSIVE!


 Hell yeah man! I love that stuff!

Just started listening to these guys. Starts off a little funky at first.
[video=youtube;BI_TkKugolM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI_TkKugolM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ford442 (Aug 7, 2011)

i love Judas Priest - every album back to Rock'a'Rolla - but the funny thing is that i don't listen to any other metal really, well - Ramstein sometimes - i have seen Priest twice - once with The Ripper Owens, then in Reno with Halford!! i also saw Halford the band play with Iron Maiden and also now i've seen Queensrique twice as a result.. lol..

early priest is where its at if you don't want the extremes of Painkiller or Jugulator!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 7, 2011)

Alright! This is my kind of thread! I have currently been blasting some Decrepit Birth - Diminishing Between Worlds, Gorguts - From Wisdom to Hate, Cryptopsy - Whisper Supremacy, and Death - Sound of Perseverance. [video=youtube;FNoVE-k-cMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNoVE-k-cMU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 8, 2011)

Blue Wizard said:


> Hell yeah man! I love that stuff!
> 
> Just started listening to the[video=youtube;BI_TkKugolM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI_TkKugolM&feature=related[/video]se guys. Starts off a little funky at first.


Nice find, those riffs are massive.



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Alright! This is my kind of thread! I have currently been blasting some Decrepit Birth - Diminishing Between Worlds, Gorguts - From Wisdom to Hate, Cryptopsy - Whisper Supremacy, and Death - Sound of Perseverance. [video=youtube;FNoVE-k-cMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNoVE-k-cMU&feature=related[/video]


Good choices. I've always preferred Obscura over From Wisdom To Hate though.

Really feeling some Boris at the moment

[video=youtube;pNZX0Lz-Iuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNZX0Lz-Iuk[/video]


----------



## Straight Sativa (Aug 8, 2011)

Morphing tree..changing colors..shit's trippin me out! 

Some Acaica Strain for you
[video=youtube;jerniapBd0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jerniapBd0s[/video]


----------



## Milovan (Aug 8, 2011)

I consider Metal is for the kids only and very weak.
They might as well play Metal at Sesame Street and on all the little kids channels.

Thrash Metal is best! 

DEATH ANGEL

Listen to The Ultra Violence CD. 
It will completely rip your brains out!


----------

